# Merry Christmas from Paypal



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Regretsy | Where DIY Meets WTF



> As you know, we have been trying to buy Christmas presents for kids in the Regretsy community.
> 
> We took many applications, vetted them carefully and set about creating a giant gift exchange program, where you could buy a gift for the over 200 children we're helping.
> 
> ...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOW that sucks...!!


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

That is really messed up


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Whattt a larger organization/company in America screwing over their customers/clients?? Unheard of!!

No but seriously.. Doesn't surprise me, I technically have a pay pal but i haven't used it in years, had an issue with an ebay item that was paid but then the money just disappeared.. Something to the tune of $700, pay pal's customer service is one of the worst i've ever dealt with but at least they could speak english..back then anyway.

Credit card customer service numbers are by far the worst i've ever dealt with, especially Master Card. Can't understand a damn thing they say and until i got it fixed they would hassle the living day lights out of me on promotional offers and how to get more line of credit and blah blah blah. 

Tell you one thing, once i get my current card debt paid i'm never going back to the use of a credit card. Its been a nice run and all but the way things have been lately i'd rather just deal with not having credit and pay cash for everything.. Already do since i do use my cards anymore. 

Sorry your having to go through this, on one hand it does show that they do what they can to limit fraud but on the other hand they aren't taking the time to understand what your actually doing it.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Unfortunately they make you have a credit card for some stuff in life. Like renting a van.



KMdogs said:


> ...but at least they could speak english..back then anyway.


When I first got separated and moved to TX I was sending house payments to try and keep my house in OK. Had no legal representation and no clue what I was doing, but I was trying to talk to the mortgage holders and explain to them that I was going to try and catch up the payments, wanted to keep my house, and what did I have to do to get the house put solely in my name?

Talking. To. Citibank. Was. Hell. Thanks to be helping you today, miss Beeedle. :stick:

Eventually I gave up on the house. But yeesh, how different would it have been if they'd had enough grasp of the English language to direct me to some resources or _something_? Dumb-dumbs. And a double irony is that I had to leave OK because I _couldn't find a job_. Not even at the dollar store. But these fools were getting paid to probably play with themselves while mangling my language on the phone and not helping me at all. Epic. Fail.


----------

